# Oh what a beautiful day...



## ticothetort2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well this weekend was a nice change of pace in San Diego. Tico was able to enjoy plenty of sunshine. Today we hit the 80's!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

Awe Tico is just gorgeous! I love picture #3, great next year calender pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Neal (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow he looks good. What's he munching on there?

We hit 85 here in AZ.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> Awe Tico is just gorgeous! I love picture #3, great next year calender pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


THANK YOU for the kind comment!




Neal Butler said:


> Wow he looks good. What's he munching on there?
> 
> We hit 85 here in AZ.



It's Upland Cress, got to love the sunny, hot, beautiful days.


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 13, 2010)

i'll have to agree. picture #3 is sooo adorable


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that a rare SNOW leopard tortoise?..........ROFLMAO!!

Seriously, Tico is beautiful!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Dec 14, 2010)

haha such a cute fella.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 14, 2010)

What a beautiful baby tort.! I live in florida and the high for today is 50 FML!


----------



## Kenny (Dec 14, 2010)

Your pics are amazing, and Tico looks great as always


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 14, 2010)

WOW he is stunning!!! Great pictures! He is growing so nicely


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 14, 2010)

Great pics...80's in Dec. must be nice.


----------



## laura808 (Dec 14, 2010)

aw! CALENDER SHOTS!!! you take such awesome pictures!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the great reply's!! Tico makes it easy to take decent pics, seems like he likes to stop and pose for shots...



Az tortoise compound said:


> Is that a rare SNOW leopard tortoise?..........ROFLMAO!!
> 
> Seriously, Tico is beautiful!



At first I was like 'is Tico showing signs of being a Snow?? Then I remembered my signature pic!!! To funny!! hahaha...

Thanks!


----------



## Angi (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow he is beautiful. If you don't mind me asking what part of S.D. are you in. It was great here in Ramona, but I went to Poway and if was chilly and damp. If you don't want to say where you are that is understandable


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Angi said:


> Wow he is beautiful. If you don't mind me asking what part of S.D. are you in. It was great here in Ramona, but I went to Poway and if was chilly and damp. If you don't want to say where you are that is understandable



I'm in Ocean Beach, Yeah it was really nice this past weekend. Monday we hit 85 and then today it was back to overcast and 60's. Thanks for the compliment on Tico too!!


----------



## Angi (Dec 14, 2010)

I love the beach but hate the marine layer. What is the plant Tico is eating?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 15, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Angi said:


> I love the beach but hate the marine layer. What is the plant Tico is eating?


Yeah the marine layer is a bummer but it burns off pretty quickly. That is Upland Cress. I found it in a Ralph's, it is packaged with the roots and all in the herbs and lettuce section. I caught this on sale for .45 cents a package and replanted a bunch of them.


----------



## Angi (Dec 15, 2010)

I will look for the Upland Cress.


----------



## Isa (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow! First let me tell you, you are an excellent photographer!!! The pics are amazing and Tico is gorgeous


----------

